# Camping In Ontario



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

action 
We will be taking a trip along the Georgian bay/Lake Huron Ontario area in July. We are looking for some campground ideas that would be a fun place for kids and adults. We will be leaving the Niagara falls area and would like to get past Barrie and not as far as Parry Sound. Some where in the middle. We would only be staying on night. If any one out there knows the area, let us know. Thanks!
coloradoos


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You might want to check out Bissell's Hideaway just outside of Niagra Falls. That is the location of this years summer Northeast rally. It looks like a great park and they have a water park there too!

Tim


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Check out this webpage:Six Mile Lake

It is a provincial park about halfway between Barrie & Parry Sound. I've never stayed there but have liked all the other Ontario PPs I've been to.

Good luck, sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> Check out this webpage:Six Mile Lake
> 
> It is a provincial park about halfway between Barrie & Parry Sound. I've never stayed there but have liked all the other Ontario PPs I've been to.
> 
> ...


 action 
Thank you for the information. This is the area we would like to be. We will check it out! THANKS!
Coloradoos


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> You might want to check out Bissell's Hideaway just outside of Niagra Falls. That is the location of this years summer Northeast rally. It looks like a great park and they have a water park there too!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]92679[/snapback]​


Wow! Looks like a great place. I appreciate your information. We would like to get past Barrie and not as far as Parry Sound. Thanks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Its much smaller than any of the PPs, but we stayed at SunnyValley CG in Owen Sound. Small quiet, clean, VERY friendly, and VERY accomodating CG in Bruce County. Small pool, big fields, lots of trails, mostly seasonal folks but they always have spaces for "drop-ins". We made our reservations well in advance and were planning on being there for a week. They were so wonderfull that we stayed for several more days. Our dogs are great ambassadors so, by the time we did leave, we had met everyone in the CG and felt like we were leaving old friends. Will definitely go back.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I will give 2 must stay parks

Killbear
Killarney










Early morning at Killbear.

You will be impressed and will wish to come back again and again.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> I will give 2 must stay parks
> 
> Killbear
> Killarney
> ...


I already am and I do....

Where is this Killbear? (Scratch all previous posts re: some little place called "SunnyValley" - sure can't recommend that after seeing THIS!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

From Toronto, take the 400 north. Go north and more north.









Parry Sound is the closet "big" town to Killbear which is just south of Killbear. If you reach Sudbury you have gone to far.

Killarney - Around Sudbury turn left until you hit water.










Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> From Toronto, take the 400 north. Go north and more north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor. Whew - that'll add another day to any trip for us just to get up there (was 2 1/2 days just to get to Owen Sound last summer) but that place looks awesome. We've been tossing around the idea of Algonquin PP this summer....how's it compare to either Killbear or Killarney?



Thor said:


> Killarney - Around Sudbury turn left until you hit water.
> [snapback]93629[/snapback]​


Geez - that's the way we give directions in NH....drive 'till you see a big tree, somewhere around so&so, turn left... you can't miss it







Love to watch the city-faces digest that.....









Ok - that does it - I WANNA GO CAMPING!!! NOW!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Northern Ontario. There are only 1 or 2 roads the rest are dirt. There are no traffic lights









Killarney is the dark blue area between 17 and 69
Algonquin is the large dark blue area between 60 and 17

All 3 parks are very beautiful. I would say Killbear is my favourite because of the beaches, cliff jumping, variety of camping, sunsets, canoeing etc... there is also a natural mud "pond" that you go in and come out grey...who needs to pay for a spa.
The drive is about 3hrs - 3.5hrs north Toronto

Killarney is very natural - dry camping only. It is an 1 hr drive off of the main highway before you even get to he park enterance. Canoeing is awesome here

Algonquin is the largest park and simply breathtaking. Algonquin is more geared to tent camping. There are campsites that require a 2 day canoe trip to get to.

For people crossing the border I would suggest Killbear. Drive is less and the park has alot to offer. The bike & hiking trails alone will take you years to explore. The lighthouse a the tip is a nice touch. They even have a dog beach.

All parks are radio free and very clean. If you wish to get back to nature these parks will do that for you. The real benefit is that you are in the middle of nowhere with hot water, showers etc.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Found another pic from Killbear. Hiking thru the trails.










My 3 darlings Emily, Ethan and Ben

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We're there! Just showed this to KB....I think you just made our decision for us about our big summer trip !! Both of these sound like they were made for us!!!! Maybe a wilderness canoe camping side-trip for a few days over to Algonquin...maybe ... Ah - summertime dreams.....

Thanks, Thor - I had this Spring thing under control...until now.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I wish I could get the DW to try dry camping.....

Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Totally, agree with Thor.

We spent a week at Killbear last summer ... actually I'm pretty sure I stood where Thor took that Picture from... but then again most of the views from the cliffs look like that.

We are trying out another place this summer called Grundy Lake Provincial Park. My Bro -Inlaw spent a couple of months there during his University days working for MNR and says it's just as incredible. Great hiking trails and awesome views.

Anywhere in that section of Ontario is breathtaking.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wayne

You are right. Harlod's Point from the top of the cliff's. The sunsets are even better. Killbear also has cliff jumping









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> I will give 2 must stay parks
> 
> Killbear
> Killarney
> ...


We've been to all three







you will NOT be sorry ......Beautiful!!

Tami


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> Found another pic from Killbear. Hiking thru the trails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

Great pic. You have the three cutest kids.

Bill


----------

